Ask HN: Why did Apple deprecate OpenGL and OpenCL? - Austin_Conlon
======
xt00
Apple seems to think along the lines like this: 1) people should create apps
and games for our platform using our SDK / Xcode only, 2) we don’t support
OpenGL in Xcode.. 3) the apps that are not made in our SDK are “not a good
experience” or janky or something. 4) let’s just get rid of supporting things
that were not made using our SDK because it means we can more readily support
those apps and control how they behave

It does seem like while tons of people are happy to use iPads and iPhones,
lots of people also have computers that they use for work or hobbies that are
not easily boiled down into using somebody’s random app that. Many people have
an iPad and iPhone and also and a Win10 PC. I think at least in the business
and SW developer sector Apple is losing business with their “lock it down”
strategy on their Mac’s.

------
jki275
[https://developer.apple.com/metal/](https://developer.apple.com/metal/)

~~~
wmf
The real question is why Metal instead of Vulkan.

~~~
jeanvalmarc
Vulkan for better or worse seems super targeted at AAA gamedevs, here's a
probably unfair 1189 line example of how to show a triangle:
[https://github.com/SaschaWillems/Vulkan/blob/master/examples...](https://github.com/SaschaWillems/Vulkan/blob/master/examples/triangle/triangle.cpp)

~~~
dyingkneepad
AAA gamedevs (and even C- gamedevs) generally use gaming engines (Unity,
Unreal, etc). They don't write direct Vulkan or GL. Practically only the
Engine people need to care about Vulkan's complexity.

Besides, while the boilerplate for Hello Triangle is indeed very big, it makes
a lot of stuff easier to express on top of it. GL may have a much smaller
Hello Triangle, but you have a lot less control over it, way too much stuff
happens under the hood. And regardless, if all you want is to animate a web
page with fish on an aquarium you really should be using GL instead of Vulkan.

------
throwaway29303
I suspect it's about their moat. It's always about someone's moat.

